# [SOLVED] Silver Power SP-S650 650W PSU



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Silver Power SP-S650 650W PSU 

hEJ Has anyone heard of Silver Power PSU's

This is on óffer just now:
https://www.komplett.se/silver-power-sp-s650-650w-psu/771924

BUT can't find anything on them...and the PSU guide goes back to 2006

Thanks

Features: Package contents: 
•Extra long cables to fulfill all demands.
•Up to 85% efficiency, 80 Plus Bronze approval.High reliability Aluminum Electrolytic capacitors 
for increased product life and reliability.
•Active Power Factor Correctin [99% PF] for reduced noise.
•Advanced Dual Forward Converter circuit design for added reliability and efficiency.
•Smart and Silent Fan Control [S2FC].
•12cm double ball, ball bearing fan for increased airflow and lifetime and reduced noise levels.
•4x PCI-Express connectors to support high end graphics cards.
•
Total Protection with Over Voltage, Over 
Power and Short Circuit Protection.
•RoHS compliant, PFC Harmonics compliant, EN61000-3-2:2000, Meet Erp requirement.
•Safety approvals: TUV, Semko, CB & CE.


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: Silver Power SP-S650 650W PSU*

just found out they are made by RaidSonic ....anyone heard of them?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Silver Power SP-S650 650W PSU*

SilverPower is a brand owned by RaidSonic. 
High quality supply, manufactured by Seasonic. Rebadged Seasonic SS-650AT; same oem model as the XFX Core series 650. 
A steal at that price.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Silver Power SP-S650 650W PSU*

Yep made by Seasonic and the price is right!


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: Silver Power SP-S650 650W PSU*

gcavan and Rich-M thanks fiór the quick response ...need to know something ...here's the place
Item bought...will use it to power my amd x4 pii 940 be and GTX 260 or radeon 5770 and connect up to tv...

item bought...thanks again pep's


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Glad to help...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The price is good but only a 2 yr. warranty.


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

I noticed that Tyree...2 yrs
But often here in europe the item is returned at the cost of the customer...these things weight so much that it's not worth sending them back especially if outside your own country...throw away society unfortunately----but thx's for noticing and pointing it out


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Yeah I have to agree lately. With the cost of freight and the likelihood of getting back a refurbished item in replacement, I look less and less at warranties today.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

REMA1 said:


> I noticed that Tyree...2 yrs
> But often here in europe the item is returned at the cost of the customer...these things weight so much that it's not worth sending them back especially if outside your own country...throw away society unfortunately----but thx's for noticing and pointing it out


You're welcome. Just wanted you to be aware of the minimal warranty period. :smile:


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Tyree said:


> You're welcome. Just wanted you to be aware of the minimal warranty period. :smile:


Appreciated!!!:smile:


----------

